
Nori – remove your carbon emissions from the air - paulgambill
https://nori.com/remove-carbon
======
paulgambill
Hi HackerNews, I'm Paul Gambill, CEO of Nori. So many of our fellow carbon
removal people are here and we see our name pop up from time and again. We’re
very happy YC has made carbon removal a big part of what they’re doing in
raising its status.

Nori is a carbon removal marketplace. We want to be the market infrastructure
for the trillion dollar carbon removal industry in utero. We are trying to
make it as easy as possible for people to get paid for pulling carbon dioxide
out of the atmosphere, and want the process to be as graceful as what we’ve
all come to expect from ecommerce.

We’ve started with regenerative agriculture where farmers change their
practices and begin pulling CO2 into their soils, but we’re ultimately
agnostic to how carbon removal is practiced so long as it works. By treating
any tonne of CO2 removed the same, we hope to commoditize carbon removal and
generate the world’s first true carbon price. We use the Ethereum blockchain
and have token economics in play, but that’s more of a backend implementation
and feature for power users so that it doesn’t get in the way of an average
user. I can chat more about this if you’re interested.

Our ultimate goal is to become the API for reversing climate change, plugging
into the backend of countless apps so that carbon removal is constantly taking
place and tied to emitting activities so that it doesn’t require consumers to
be constantly engaged with performing environmental calculus.

In our two years of operation, we’ve mostly focused on b2b, but we recently
opened up a b2c side of the business to allow anyone to buy carbon removals
generated through regenerative agriculture to show demand and get things
moving since we were ready for it. We have a limited time and limited supply
lightning sale ongoing right now if any of you are interested. I’m also happy
to talk carbon removal and get to know any of you working in the space we
might be able to connect with and collaborate. We know a bunch of you, and
some of the folks here have been on our podcasts, but there are lots we’d like
to get to know better.

Thanks very much everyone.

